
Facebook Says Its New Data Center Will Run Entirely on Wind - Ashuu
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/11/facebook-iowa-wind/
======
jongibbins
When they say 'wind' do they mean all the hot air produced by all the people
using it?

